#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Mudança nome do wifi

## grupojpr

Estou com problemas com roteador modelo 849 e C20, alguns estao trocando o nome do WiFi, desativando a senha.
desativando e mudando o DNS do DHCP. Alguem mais passando por isso?

----------


## mrrinternet

Solução dos seus problemas.
uso aqui e não tenho mais manutenção em cliente com roteador
http://flashbox.anlix.io/

----------

